

Show HN: InstaRoom SF – Automated Shared-Room Finding - instamotor
http://blog.instamotor.com/instaroom

======
gouggoug
IFTTT ([https://ifttt.com/wtf](https://ifttt.com/wtf)) is great for that kind
of grunt tasks.

Create a recipes with a trigger (new Craigslist listings between $800 and
$1000 has been posted), link an action (send an email, add the listing to a
google doc, etc...) to the trigger, and in a matter of minutes you'll get a
google doc filled with rooms to visit!

~~~
eni9889
Hmm ive got to try this id guess that CL would block their ip but if not then
this is a great idea

~~~
_sy_
I'll venture to guess they're running off of AWS. CL blocks ec2 us-east ip's.
So it probably wouldn't work.

------
suyash
I haven't looked at the script yet but the post fails to mention what service
does it uses for looking available rooms? Is this for airbnb or craigslist or
what?

~~~
gouggoug
It seems to be craigslist in the source code.

~~~
ValG
Correct, the readme [1] states that it was built for CL posts. The OP was
tired of having to email all of the rooms on CL that met his criteria so he
tried to make it a little easier.

[1]
[https://github.com/sybohy/san_francisco_shared_room_finder](https://github.com/sybohy/san_francisco_shared_room_finder)

------
Brushfire
I'm surprised that sending the same message didn't get picked up by CL email-
proxy spam filters. Maybe they found a room fast enough.

~~~
_sy_
I ran it for about 2 weeks. No issues. The frequency is low too.

